# Grimvisions 06 Video attempt



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is my attempt at video of my display for 2006. Or at all. I never have video taped my display before.
This was done after all the TOT's had left using a Canon elura 100 MiniDV camera which according to reviews had the best low light recording for the 300 dollar range. I am no videographer. I also used an external stereo microphone and dubbed no audio into this video (as you can tell by the nice police siren about half way thru). LOL.
Oh well. And Yes I added the old film effect, the camera doesnt suck that bad. heh

Its about 5 minutes long. Its in widescreen format and 18MB. Enjoy. No laughing please

http://www.grimvisions.com/Video/grimvisions06.wmv


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks great! The low level lighting feature seems to have paid off. your display is really quite nice. It's cool to see all your stuff on video. Hope to see more!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow! Great nightime video Krough. I love the 16x9 format and film effects. Your props look fantastic. I laughed at the siren but I like the fact you used the real audio. That camera really did a nice job in the low light. My night video taken with my old Sony was just unusable. I'm going to look for a new video camera this year. I'll have to check out the Canon models. 

Great job on your video. It will make a nice addition to the Hauntforum DVD this year.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, Krough. 
I'd have really loved to see that in person. The video captured the mood perfectly.Did you actually get any TOTs following the candy sign? If I was a kid, I'd have thought twice about it.
Ah well. just one more reason to have you as the premier haunter in my book.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

My son just watched this with me, and says he wants to see it again. He says he ideas for next year now....he helped me set up ours... (ah a budding haunter, so cute)

Nice work. That camera works well at night. Nice to see how the yard all fits together with lighting and real sound.

Thanx fer sharin'.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Funny you ask that Michigal, most did, but quite a few tried to go up past the "Do NOt Enter" Sign, Which I did not expect.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I loved seeing all your props Krough! The video was great and I love the blur as you are moving around too. It give an awesome sense of disorientation.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was hoping to see the witch in the video. Thanks Krough. I love the witch's cabin idea. I guess it is a good thing you didn't fall in love with Christmas instead of Halloween. I know, I said Christmas.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks excellent krough. I hope you did a non-widescreen version for the DVD as well. Trying to put widescreen stuff on the same disc as non-widescreen stuff using the software I have causes problems.

Another bit of advice (for use on the HauntForum DVD) is if you can save it to a format other than the WMV format would be best. A DVD-Quality MPEG-2 file works the best. WMV files tend to be super-compressed and small enough in resolution that they look really fuzzy on a TV screen. I can use the WMV file, but just keep in mind that it probably won't look terribly sharp.

Either way, excellent work on the video. The low-light mode on that camera does appear better than most I've seen. The video usually turns out so choppy that it's unusable, but not so with yours.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I can easily change the file format, and still stay at 30 FPS. But the aspect ratio is at 16:9 ( I shot it all at 16:9). I have a month to mess around with it . Ill see what I can get to ya.

Edit: I just checked I can change the aspect ratio to 4:3 its will make things a bit taller but it just looks like the beginning of an old spaghetti western so its all good. LOL


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Really liked the video. The lighting and camera work made everything look so much better. Not that it needed any improvement - your stuff is great!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I liked the video krough.... the thunder and lightning really set it off well... it's great that the audio was all of the haunt - mine wasn't loud enough to give the video much atmosphere so I added the halloween theme.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very impressive krough! I too loved the thunder and lightning. I'd like to try that in my cemetery next year. It really adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

krough--you set the bar so freaking high!!! Great job....I wish I lived in your neighborhood


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Looked like an awesome setup you had there. Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Vid Krough......love your set up and lighting. you rock as always.
looking forward to what you will be making thru the yr.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally had time to watch the videos. Yours looks great. Witches house was my favorite.

Can't wait for the dvd.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Great work krough. The siren in the video was cool too.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Krough - that was great! Loved seeing all of your great creations in position on the big night! Thanks....


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

looking good. good job


----------

